# Topics > Robotics > Humanoids >  HRP humanoid robots, Humanoid Robotics Project, Japan

## Airicist

Developers:

Kawada Group

Humanoid Robot Platform HRP2-JSK

Humanoid Robotics Project on Wikipedia

HRP-4C on Wikipedia

----------


## Airicist

Whole-body Tactile Interactions with Artificial Skin on a Humanoid Robot 

Published on Feb 9, 2015




> Media attachement to "Realizing whole-body tactile interactions with a self-organizing, multi-modal artificial skin on a humanoid robot", Advanced Robotics Journal, January 2015, 29(1), pp. 51-67.

----------


## Airicist

HRP-2 stair climbing

Uploaded on Mar 5, 2008




> The HRP-2 humanoid robot approaching and climbing a set of stairs. A GPU-accelerated 3D tracker localizes the robot and maps the environment. Together with a footstep planner and a controller capable of adaptively adjusting the height of swing leg trajectories, this allows HRP-2 to successfully and rapidly localize, approach and climb stairs, as well as to avoid obstacles during walking.

----------


## Airicist

HRP-2 Kai, iREX2015

Published on Dec 2, 2015

----------


## Airicist

HRP-2 Kai, iREX2015

Published on Dec 3, 2015

----------


## Airicist

HRP-2 Kai, iREX2015

Published on Dec 3, 2015

----------


## Airicist

HRP-5P Humanoid Robot

Published on Sep 27, 2018

"Handy humanoid robot uses a screwdriver, installs drywall"
This Japanese robot just wants to help you remodel.

by Amanda Kooser
October 1, 2018

----------


## Airicist

Humanoid Robotic Platform - HRP

Jul 16, 2020




> humanoid robotics platform - 4 (or HRP-4 for short). The high-density implementation used for HRP-4C, the cybernetic human developed by AIST, is also applied to HRP-4. HRP-4 has a total of 34 degrees of freedom, including 7 degrees of freedom for each arm to facilitate object handling and has a slim, lightweight body with a height of 151 [cm] and weight 39 [kg]. The software platform OpenRTM-aist and a Linux kernel with the RT-Preempt patch are used in the HRP-4 software system.
> 
> The future needs for robots are starting to change from
> factory automation to human friendly robot systems. Since
> work environments, houses, and machines are designed to
> suit human beings, the use of life-size humanoid robots is
> expected to help minimize the cost involved in modification
> of the work or home environment and reduce the overall cost
> for introducing the use of robots to society. Life-size
> ...

----------

